# Broomfield Hospital nurse Ide Warren is struck off



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2016)

A nurse who left a syringe full of drugs on a patient's bed and gave another patient the wrong medicine has been struck off.

Ide Warren worked for the Mid Essex Hospital Trust as a staff nurse in 2011 and 2012.

She was suspended from practise in 2012 after admitting eight charges.

The Nursing and Midwifery Council has now removed her name from its register after finding she would pose "a significant risk to patients".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-37092467

Scary


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 17, 2016)

I wonder how often this sort of thing happens.  Medication dispencing in hospitals can be all over the place.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 17, 2016)

Erm....evidence please, Ralph?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 17, 2016)

I posted the other day. "Excellent Staff at South shields Hosp"  They are excellent & care as are 99.9 of HHS staff


----------



## Lilian (Aug 17, 2016)

I was in hospital for a few weeks and after meals the medicine trolly came round and we all got our pills.   Finally I was discharged and told to go to the pharmacy to get more pills to take away with me.   The pharmacist kept reminding me that I must take them on an empty stomach.   I asked why and he said they wouldn't be very effective.    I went back to the ward and asked the ward sister why I was given my medication after meals when they were supposed to be taken on an empty stomach.   Her reply was that she was not going to alter the routine of her ward just for one patient.    So maybe that is why I was in there three weeks instead of one.   We are talking West Essex here.     Another patient, type 1 (different hospital) her blood glucose going very high, asked her nurse if she could get the insulin out of her bag for her and help because she had an arm in plaster.   The nurse refused, even after the patient tried to explain the dangers.     Same hospital, friend's baby (few months old) grandson in hospital awaiting bed at a London hospital where he was due a heart operation.   It was in summer with hot days.   Visitors were drinking water, juice, teas etc.   My friend asked a nurse to give the baby some water and she refused saying it was not necessary as the milk was sufficient.   When the baby got to the London hospital he was dehydrated.   I think there was an enquiry then because London hospital kicked up a fuss about it.    My aunt in hospital being refused an extra slice of bread when she asked even when she explained she was going hypo because she had misjudged the carbs when injecting her insulin.   It was only a slice of bread for goodness sake.  That was yet another Essex Hospital.      I can understand nurses being over worked and mistakes can be made, but these instances are nothing to do with overwork they are to do with bad training, bad supervision, and just bad practice.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks like the solution to this problem is don't live, or get ill, in Essex.


----------



## Lilian (Aug 17, 2016)

Ha ha @ Mikey.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 17, 2016)

Mum was in a hospital near us in Kent.  She'd had another heart attack.
I went to visit one afternoon , she wasn't well had chest pains . While we were waiting for a doctor to come , mum told me they had taken her off of one of her night pills she didn't know which one. They had also put her in the older persons ward not the cardiac ward as she was over 70 and they didn't have any heart  monitors on the ward .
Doc arrived and started to explain to mum that they had taken her off of Warfarin as they could see no reason why she was on it 
I remember the doctor went visibly rigid when I said that mum was on Wafarin because she developed blood clots in her heart she  was back on Wafarin that night.
Turned out she had had another small heat attack. Fortunately she recovered well.
Last year I had an accident broke my hip and upper  humorous (sp) . I've now got a brand new hip  .
I was put on Anti Bs because I developed cellulitis, it caused a wonderful rash
After about a week I went to a rehab ward at our local community hospital.
I was still on Anti Bs different ones obviously , one pill time I spotted my antibiotic was different , I did query it, but was told it was not the one I was allergic to, turned out to be wrong.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 17, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> I wonder how often this sort of thing happens.  Medication dispencing in hospitals can be all over the place.





mikeyB said:


> Erm....evidence please, Ralph?


Personal expience and observations.  Including missed medication and wrong medication.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 17, 2016)

I went through quite an extended period in my life where I suffered from pyramidal ulcers / compound sebaceous cysts which were extremely unpleasant, made me feel like I just wanted to curl up and die. I found out that toxicity builds up on the inside of your skin and slowly starts to poison you. I went to hospital on 3 separate occasions to have them surgically cut out of some of the more sensitive parts of my buttocks. I did find however after a period of time that if I caught them early enough with antibiotics then I could avoid hospital. If the antibiotics were late then they rarely worked. I did find that and I perhaps should not tell this but I could run an extremely hot bath stick in some salt or Dettol and then climb in before piercing the are multiple times with a fresh blood testing lancet. This is not advised as it is extremely unpleasant indeed. My GP would never issue a prescription for antibiotics without seeing a patient face to face but given my repeated situation he relented and suggested that if I just rang in this site tuition he would issue a prescription.  This went on for a couple of years because once you have had one of these bad boys you are prone to getting more of them. One afternoon at work I felt one sprouting up and was feeling sick to my stomach as these things always made me feel. I rang my doctor and the receptionist said that the doctor had refused my prescription without seeing me face to face. She receptionist was very much aware of my situation and git me an appointment for that afternoon. I went along and was called into a GP's surgery, as it transpired a locum. I explained in great detail about my history of these things and he sat there completely expressionless. He refused my antibiotics because he said that he wanted to refer me for blood tests to ascertain the cause of my current nasty bump. I felt quite happy with the fact that he appeared to have my long term wellbeing at heart. I asked him as I was leaving what he felt the possible causes of my cyst might be? He went on to suggest that these things could be an indicator of something more serious.  He actually said 'This could be an indication that you might even be diabetic'. This was at a time when doctors were still using hand written medical files in expanding wallets.  Looking over his desk on the front of my wallet I could plainly see, although upside down the word DIABETIC in large capital 2in high letters. I make a point of never swearing in front of children, my mother, clergy or doctors. On this occasion I really could not resist my reply which was 'Doctor, you see those notes in front of you. Why don't you try f*****g reading them?' 5 minutes later I walked out with my prescription.  The thing is, all I work with is engineering in one role and fly fishing in another. The thing is though if I performed with this level of gross incompetence in either of my roles I should not expect to last more than 20 minutes.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 17, 2016)

I sometimes wonder how the body work in the first place !


----------

